# [solved] Xsane findet scanner nicht als user

## drakesoft

Hallo, ich hab mir xsane installiert funktioniert als root ganz gut aber leider nicht als user. Den user hab ich zur gruppe scanner hinzu gefügt, hat leider nichts gebracht. In den udev rules schreibt sich sane auch rein. Weiß jemand was da flasch läuft? Ich benutze das neue Gentoo 2008

mfg

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Fri Aug 08, 2008 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Auch wenn es schon an Blasphemie grenzt, aber:

Hast du die Kiste neugestartet, nac

/etc/udev/rules.d/05-scanner.ruleshdem du den Benutzer in die scanner-Gruppe eingetragen hast? Ich hatte es bisher noch nie hinbekommen. dass der User ohne Neustart die Gruppen-Privilegien nutzen konnte. 

Bei mir gibt's in Udev noch die Sonderregel: 

```
BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}=="SCANNER", MODE="0660", GROUP="scanner", SYMLINK="scanner"
```

Allerdings hab ich auch 'nen SCSI-Scanner. Wichtig ist jedoch das 660 für den Mode und die Gruppe

----------

## sicus

neustart ist nicht erforderlich um die gruppen privilegien nutzbar zu machen, ein simpler neu login genügt völlig  :Smile: 

um in einer kommandozeile die neuen rechte zu bekomme einfach ein 

```

su -l [userame]

```

um beim desktopmanager ebenfalls die rechte zu erlangen -> abmelden, neu anmelden fertig.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *sicus wrote:*   

> neustart ist nicht erforderlich um die gruppen privilegien nutzbar zu machen, ein simpler neu login genügt völlig 
> 
> um in einer kommandozeile die neuen rechte zu bekomme einfach ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

es geht doch um das neueinlesen der udev rules und nicht der gruppen zugehörigkeit des users.

----------

## sicus

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *sicus wrote:*   neustart ist nicht erforderlich um die gruppen privilegien nutzbar zu machen, ein simpler neu login genügt völlig 
> 
> um in einer kommandozeile die neuen rechte zu bekomme einfach ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dann ist aber folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... den Benutzer in die scanner-Gruppe eingetragen hast? Ich hatte es bisher noch nie hinbekommen. dass der User ohne Neustart die Gruppen-Privilegien nutzen konnte.  ...
> 
> 

 

etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. ich verstehe das so, daß die geänderten gruppenprivilegien (also hinzufügen eines benutzers zu einer gruppe) erst für einen benutzer gültig werden, wenn neu gestartet wird. evtl. hat er es anderst gemeint und ich habs falsch verstanden.

----------

## drakesoft

danke neu start hat das gewünschte ergebnis gebracht.

----------

